# Courses for untrained pilot



## 23007 (22 Sep 2005)

hey guys this is my first time to the forum. I'm currently posted to 425 TFS in Bagotville as a 2Lt. I recently finished RMC and have all of the Moose Jaw pre-requisite courses done (SLT, PFT, Sea Survival, SERE, AMT, as well as all of my OPMEs). However, I am not slated to go to Moose Jaw until January 2007. Thats right. The pilot training system is screwed once again. Anyways, I was wondering if anyone here could tell me of any other courses that an untrained pilot might be eligible to do before Moose Jaw. ANYTHING will be do to get me out of bagtown for a while. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sf2 (22 Sep 2005)

There's Basic EW and Space Applications as well.  Or you could stay in Bagotville and take the time to learn how a sqn operates, ask questions to the pilots etc....


----------



## TheCheez (23 Sep 2005)

Dude I know you love it here.

Space and EW are a no go I already asked. Maybe since the merge they'd be willing to pay but I doubt it.


----------



## Sf2 (23 Sep 2005)

You COULD start working on a masters or something...but for those who graduated university never wanting to see it again (like me), I would get myself heavily involved in the squadron.  Don't be just another coffee making/photocopier 2LT.  Talk to the pilots, talk to the maintainers, try to go flying as much as possible.  Try to get a job in OPS.

This is the best time to start learning stuff about military aviation, because there isn't some instructor looking over your shoulder.  Take in as much as you can.  Just don't show up to moose jaw with the classic "well I did OJT at a hornet squadron and this is how THEY do it" attitude.

Good luck


----------



## 23007 (23 Sep 2005)

Don't worry about that. I've been around the block long enough to know that ANYONE who has done OJT at a hornet sqn and is cocky about it is a retard. Yeah I thought about the masters thing but I don't want to go back to school anytime soon. This is my year to relax. But I wouldn't mind doing a week long course here and there. Yeah I'm already involved in the squadron and everything and I can start flying next week so that'll be good. I was just wondering if anyone knew of any courses that i could take that are only a week or two or three in duration.


----------



## Zoomie (23 Sep 2005)

I think that you are SOL when it comes to getting any non-Career related courses.  Unless you can find one on base at Bag-town.  As soon as you go away, your current unit is footing the bill for TD, Rations, etc.  I highly doubt they will be interested in doing that.

Have you thought about leaving Bagotville and trying out another squadron.  You can only be attach-posted for 6 months at a time, you can elect to stay longer but don't have to.


----------



## 23007 (23 Sep 2005)

Yeah I know what you mean. I guess I am SOL when it comes to this. No I won't be leaving bagtown before moose jaw cause I leased an apartment for a year. So I guesss I'll just have to face the fact that I'll be here for over another year. Oh well, long live the excellent pilot training program in Canada.


----------



## Sf2 (23 Sep 2005)

NFTC - Not For Training Canadians

In all seriousness, once you get there, the facilities and equipment will blow your mind.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (23 Sep 2005)

Sorry to hear that you have to wait 'till 2007. I'm just curious, is there still a two year wait to train new pilots? I thought it was moving along at a better pace now...


----------



## 23007 (24 Sep 2005)

It was coming along. Up until this year the wait was down to a few months or even weeks after grad. However, the contract in Portage was recently changed from Bombardier to Allied Wings (a company from B.C.) Its going to take them awhile to get up and running and 1CAD does not want more than a 6 month wait between BFT and AFT. Therefore, we are waiting now rather than waiting after Moose Jaw. So basically, its damned if you do and damned if you don't.


----------



## pipstah (10 Oct 2005)

and dont forget after moose jaw... multi guys have their course on hold and helo guys have to wait because of the course will change wich mean again waiting time


----------



## PL (10 Oct 2005)

Lets play fooseball.  ;D


----------

